# al volo (carte)



## o0Lullaby0o

Buongiono a tutti!

Sto analizzando una canzone di Roberto Vecchioni, "La Ragazza Col Filo D'argento" e vorrei capire i diversi temi affrontati. 

Però, non ho ben capito l'espressione "andai a vederlo al volo", parlando dell'asso. Ho trovato la traduzione "au vol" o "à l'occasion" ma penso che sia un termine caratteristico al gioco di carte.

Grazie mille per il vostro precioso aiuto


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao o0Lullaby0o,
Non credo che ci sia un significato particolare, comunque non sono un madrelingua giocatore di carte. Dunque è meglio aspettare. 
Intanto, chi cerchi il contesto esatto troverà qui le parole della canzone.


----------



## ilasimo

Ciao,
sono andata a controllare il testo della canzone
il verbo "vedere" è riferito al gioco di carte (probabilmente il Poker ma non sono sicura, gli elementi non sono sufficienti per affermarlo con certezza)
nei giochi che prevedono una puntata, in denaro o fiches, significa mettere nel piatto lo stesso valore di puntata del giocatore che ha iniziato il gioco 

invece "al volo" ha il significato di immediatamente, subito, senza pensarci troppo

spero di esserti stata utile
fammi sapere se hai bisogno di chiarimenti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ilasimo,
Benvenuta in WRF, e a presto, spero!


----------



## ilasimo

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Ilasimo,
> Benvenuta in WRF, e a presto, spero!



merci


----------



## o0Lullaby0o

Grazie per le vostre risposte, Matoupaschat e Ilasimo!

Dunque, Ilasimo, dici che Vecchioni mette la stessa puntata che la ragazza ma senza troppo rifletterci? 

Ciò che non capisco allora è questo paradosso tra il fatto di non-riflessione d'una parte e di domande e dubbio (e dunque riflessione) dall'altra nel ritornello.


----------



## ilasimo

Ciao Lullaby,
ti dico quello che ho capito io leggendo il testo della canzone
probabilmente ci possono essere diverse interpretazioni

si parla dell'inizio di una storia d'amore, di un invaghimento
di come una persona sia disposta a rischiare (il gioco d'azzardo, i due fiori...) anche solo per una semplice attrazione 
senza riflettere troppo (al volo appare ben due volte)

il protagonista non sa nulla di questa fanciulla ma in lei vede la possibilità di un futuro insieme
(E la ragazza aveva il nome dei miei figli sulle mani 
e nel suo cure di cristallo aveva tutti i miei domani....)

nel ritornello più che una riflessione c'è una ripetizione di quest'idea:
"non so cosa succederà domani, viviamoci il momento, godiamoci quello che abbiamo, non facciamoci paranoie...non è ancora il momento di dare delle definizioni...quello che succederà lo vedremo poi"

il riferimento al sole penso significhi che l'autore non vede l'ora che arrivi la notte, per vedere effettivamente quel che sarà
la smania che c'è nell'attesa


----------



## o0Lullaby0o

Ti ringrazio calorosamente per le tue idee sull'interpretazione della canzone, Ilasimo! Hai confermato alcuni dei miei angoli di riflessione ma m'hai anche dato altri chiarimenti!

Grazie mille!


----------



## Passante

Ti do qualche altro spunto di riflessione:

l'amore è un rischio, un gioco rischioso, ma lui per quella ragazza, pur non avendo carte buone (aveva un unico asso triste e solo, quindi non aveva grosse possibilità) ci va a volo = immediatamente 
rischia perchè per quella ragazza valeva la pena di rischiare anche se forse poteva andare male (come sempre in amore del resto).
Se non rischi non amerai mai quindi lui ci prova senza neanche porsi il problema (al volo) perchè per lei voleva farlo e perchè la ragazza nelle mani aveva scritti i nomi dei suoi figli (in chiromanzia si possono leggere le mani e sapere il futuro di una persona per chi ci crede) da cui interpreto era predestinata a lui, lo aveva scritto nelle sue mani. Era destino.


----------



## o0Lullaby0o

Grazie, Passante, per questi altri elementi d'analisi


----------

